# This is so hard! Where to begin>



## Shanna05 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi my name is Shanna. I ues to be a member of this site back in 2004. I came on here for info on the German shepherd breed and learned SOOO much. I was at a place in my life where I really wanted to add to the family. I searched MANY breeds and different sites and I just feel head over heels for the German Shepherd breed. So after very carefuly searching for the right breeder. I found my Kiyah (my Shepherd) She was my best friend & we did EVERYTHING together so after Kiyah turned 2 I decided to add another Shepherd to the family. I named her Kenzie. She also was a HUGE joy in my life. Kenzie had hip problems that I noticed ata a year. Anyway my face is soaked now! Long story short I lost Kenzie the younger of the two at age 3. It has been a bit over 2 years since I last saw that precious face. Her cause of death was a snake bite. Almost a year later I lost my Kiyah due to bloat. I know have no shepherds just a westie whom joined the family 3 years ago. My life feels so empty with out them. i have wanted to re join this site for sometime but I just couldn't the pain was just too great. Don't get me wrongit still hurts like heck. I started reading some of the posts on here and I couldn't even get through the second one because I was crying so hard because I know the feeling so well.
So that's my story. I am thinking on maybe rescuing one but I have to do research as well you just never know. 
Thanks for taking the time to hear my story 
Cheers,
Shanna


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Welcome back Shanna, so sorry for your losses.  It is very hard, I know, specially when you lose them so young.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Aw, that is so sad. I am so sorry for your losses. Rescue is a wonderful thing to consider. There are so many great dogs looking for the love you so obviously possess.
Good luck and welcome back.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It is so sad to lose them both so young like that.
Rescue rocks, btw


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome back! I am also very sorry for your loss. That is tough. I agree with all the above - can't go wrong with rescue.


----------



## Shanna05 (Nov 16, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Welcome back! I am also very sorry for your loss. That is tough. I agree with all the above - can't go wrong with rescue.


 Thats what I am checking into now. Thank you for your kind words


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow that's so hard losing both your GSDs & so young. It's amazing how we feel @ such a loss when they are gone, even when time has passed. Best of luck with your journey & hope it leads to another GSD to love.


----------



## Snarly (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm sorry about your GSD's . 
Just thought i'd add that we have the same name! I've only ever met one other person named Shanna.


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

My whole family is shepherd people and we lost three this year, one to age and two to cancer.

So sorry for your loss. I know how devastating it can be.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, but welcome back.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Shanna, I can only imagine your heartache. Welcome back to the board and I hope you find the rescue that fills that space in your life.


----------



## Shanna05 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you


----------

